# Arroz Con Pollo



## lyndalou (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,
It has been a long time, and a long story. Glad to be back.

Does anyone out there have a recipe for the above? I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks, Lyndalou


----------



## Dina (Feb 18, 2006)

Would you like the Mexican version I make?


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2006)

lyndalou, welcome back! I was wondering where you were. Hope all is well with you. 

Dina, I'd like your version please, and thanks.


----------



## berry4558 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Hi!*

Hola!! here is a recipe for Arroz con Pollo from the Dominican Republic.


*Locrio de Pollo*
*(Rice and Chicken)*

This dish is probably the Dominican descendant of the Spanish paella, and one of our most popular recipes, this _locrio_ combines herbs, rice, chicken and vegetables.

*Time:* 35 Mins
*Difficulty:* Medium
*Serve:* 4 people

*Before starting to cook:* Remove skin from chicken and wash under warm water. Rub with wedges of lemon and cut into small pieces.

*Ingredients:*
4 lbs chicken
4 cups rice
7 cups water
5 tablespoons oil
1 teaspoon sugar
4 tablespoons tomato paste
1/4 cup green peppers, chopped
1 pinch oregano
1 teaspoon crushed garlic
1 pinch black pepper
1/8 cup chopped pitted olives
1/4 cup celery, chopped
1 teaspoon parsley, finely chopped
1 teaspoon coriander, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon of thyme leaves
Salt

*Preparation:*
Marinate the chicken for approximately 10 minutes in a bowl containing the green peppers, oregano, garlic, black pepper, olives, celery, parsley, coriander, and thyme.

In an iron pot, heat 3 tablespoons of oil, reserving 2 tablespoons for later use. Add sugar to heated oil and quickly stir. When sugar turns dark brown, add the chicken (without the vegetables), being careful with splattering oil. Stir, cover and let simmer at medium heat for 10 minutes, adding tablespoonfuls of water regularly to prevent it from burning. Add the vegetables. Add tomato paste and stir to combine. Add remaining water and bring to a boil. Add salt to taste.

Add the rice and stir often to avoid excessive sticking. Once all the water has evaporated, cover with a tight-fitting lid and simmer over very low heat. Wait 15 minutes, uncover and stir, before adding remaining oil. Cover and wait another 5 minutes. Taste rice for doneness; it should be firm but tender inside. If necessary, cover and leave another 5 minutes over very low heat.

This is from the following site, http://dominicancooking.com/recipes/rice/locriopollo.htm

Hope you like it!!

Buen Provecho!!!

Deloris


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you Berry, yours looks wonderful. Dina, I'd love to see your Mexican recipe, also.

Thanks,

Lyndalou


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Linda so sorry it took so long to post this for you. This was my grandmother's recipe- she was from Puerto Rico so there really aren't any specific measurements-
 Arroz con pollo
Chicken pieces ( I only use breasts and thighs about 4 of each)
4 Italian sausages
4 chorizo ( the 4 pack from Goya)
 1/4 cup chopped pimento stuffed green olives
1 large onion chopped
1 large green pepper chopped
1 8oz can tomato sauce
1 teaspoon capers
2 cups white rice ( I like Uncle Ben's the best for this recipe)
1 beef boullion cube
5 cups boiling water
2 pkgs sazon
about 3 strands of saffron

Brown chicken pieces in a large dutch oven, then sausages and chorizo.Remove the sausage and chorizo and cut into small pieces.Return to pot.Add green pepper, onion,olives,capers,sazon and tomato sauce.Simmer about 15 minutes. Meanwhile stir the boullion cube in the boiling water.To the pot add the rice and saffron stir in the boullion mixture. Cover and cook about 20 minutes at med low heat or until all the liquid is absorbed. Enjoy!

I have tried to lighten up this recipe by using boneless skinless chicken breasts and thighs and turkey sausage and though it still tastes good-there is nothing like the full fat version!!


----------

